# Proud as punch!



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

So today we found out that my 2 year old daughter's playgroup was moved to the park. I figured I'd take River out for a bit of a run, and some more experience around other kids and people. 

I was SHOCKED. She was amazing! Gentle with all the kids, pleased to see all the mum's, and she only tried to steal our hot chips once! ALthough she was a bit preoccupied eyeing off the ducks that were hanging around. 

She focused on me well when I had a treat to offer, but wasn't too fussed with her squeaky ball. We'll build up to that! She was happy to walk along side the kids when we went for a little trip around the park and was content to chew on a stick when we stopped for a bit! The only cheeky thing she did was once she was in the car, she managed to squeeze between the side window of the cage barrier in my wagon, and sit on the back seat. Although she wasn't sitting, she completely passed out! Slept all the way home... if only it was that easy with the flesh baby!

We saw two dogs, and with some distraction and focus work she completely ignored them.  Proud mummy!


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Some pics!




































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a wonderful puppy!

Thanks for sharing and keep up the good work with all the socialization.

You able to find some great dog training classes? So much fun to see how smart our dogs really are and show off to all the other dogs in class


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbup: Good job!


----------

